# Ate shit on a box



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

And it tasted terrible. What did I expect, right? Ok, not sure there's a real answer here so I'm just going to tell you my story.

I was trying to 50/50 a ride on box, which I've done many times before. And completely out of nowhere I did a superman forward and landed knee first onto the side corner of the box and land somewhere past the end of it. I didn't fall forward... I was actually taken off my feet. People on the lift groaned pretty loudly, so it must've looked like a bad fall, which it was, but my knee took it like a champ and I'm good to go. 

Anyhow, my knee was quivering. So I stood there for a second and it tightened up. I hiked back up to the box to ask people if they saw what happened. By that time the people on the lift must have ridden by. There was some park crew grooming 2 rails literally 20 feet from me, and no one saw the fall. 

I am sincerely baffled as to what happened. I hit it completely straight, so I fail to see how I caught an edge. When I think back I did hear something catch behind me, but I was standing flat on the board, definitely not on edge. 

As I said, it was a ride on box and also it wasn't level. It aimed at a 10 degree angle down hill. I had the nose of my board on the box, and my tail was still in the ride on part of the snow. I landed on the right side of the box, which is my toe edge. 

As I said, I was and still am completely baffled. It freaked me out to the point where I won't hit it anymore, as though it tripped me on purpose, and is waiting to trip me again.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds like a classic case of God just pushing you over. Happens to me all the time.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Crazy wombat squirrel took you out! (sorry inside joke)

No seriously, I would walk over to the box and take your board off, slide it down the box and see if it's catching somewhere. Is the base of your board ok? One last question, when you said you supermaned it, did you go over your toes or over the nose of the board?

I had something fairly similar happen, was trying to 270 onto a box, landed and knew that split second it wasn't right and I kinda jumped, flying backwards, feet up, down onto my back and head. At the time I didn't think I jumped, but I'm wondering if there's some sort of panic move that we don't know we're doing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> At the time I didn't think I jumped, but I'm wondering if there's some sort of panic move that we don't know we're doing.


Spontaneous flight is your evasive panic maneuver? That is awesome.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

BurtonX8 said:


> Crazy wombat squirrel took you out! (sorry inside joke)
> 
> No seriously, I would walk over to the box and take your board off, slide it down the box and see if it's catching somewhere. Is the base of your board ok? One last question, when you said you supermaned it, did you go over your toes or over the nose of the board?
> 
> I had something fairly similar happen, was trying to 270 onto a box, landed and knew that split second it wasn't right and I kinda jumped, flying backwards, feet up, down onto my back and head. At the time I didn't think I jumped, but I'm wondering if there's some sort of panic move that we don't know we're doing.


I looked at the box and my board, and I didn't see a thing. I really should have looked at the box more closely though. All I remember is looking down, seeing my nose go over the box and doing a superman. I'm not sure wether I went over the nose or over my toes. It's more likely I went over my toes (I guess?), but like I said, I flung forward. 

I remember consciously keeping a neutral position and making sure my shoulders were parallel with the board. If I flung forward on my toes, that would mean that I started to counter rotate front side.. which I definitely didn't do. It's so weird.

Honestly, it was like someone freakin' pushed me. If I went into a panic, that would be odd, since it wasn't a big deal for me. Maybe it was just some weird reflex and my body just decided I shouldn't be doing what I was doing. "Ok, going to 50/50 this box..." *BODY OVERRIDE* ATTEMPT FRONT FLIP TO COUNTERACT BOX MANEUVER *END OVERRIDE*


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

phile00 said:


> "Ok, going to 50/50 this box..." *BODY OVERRIDE* ATTEMPT FRONT FLIP TO COUNTERACT BOX MANEUVER *END OVERRIDE*


LMAO!

In honesty, I'm glad you're alright. Just don't let it control you, gotta get back on the horse and try the box again. Usually it's best to jump right back on the box after that, do it again and once you do it clean it'll clear your head.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Haha had the exact same thing happen to me on a rollercoaster box but I was lucky enough to hit my face off it. Was going smooth and all of a sudden the next thing I know I ate shit. I still have no explanation as to how it happened either.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

BurtonX8 said:


> LMAO!
> 
> In honesty, I'm glad you're alright. Just don't let it control you, gotta get back on the horse and try the box again. Usually it's best to jump right back on the box after that, do it again and once you do it clean it'll clear your head.


You're definitely right. I really should have hit it again. I will tomorrow.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

MauiWowie said:


> Haha had the exact same thing happen to me on a rollercoaster box but I was lucky enough to hit my face off it. Was going smooth and all of a sudden the next thing I know I ate shit. I still have no explanation as to how it happened either.


It's frustrating. I swear it was a snow gnome. I don't really fall all that often, and when I do, I know why; I leaned back, didn't counter rotate enough, was unstable to begin with, etc. So that's why this freaked me out. It sincerely like cause and effect was thrown out of the window.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

BurtonX8 said:


> LMAO!
> 
> In honesty, I'm glad you're alright. Just don't let it control you, gotta get back on the horse and try the box again. Usually it's best to jump right back on the box after that, do it again and once you do it clean it'll clear your head.


so true dude. i find it best to hit a feature until i stick it, or have it down somewhat. if i bail on something pretty bad and let it freak me out, i get anxious and start to second guess myself so it fucks with my riding.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

I have been taken out like that on some sticky boxes, although to pull a superman you would probably need a lot of speed.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

jfreaks198 said:


> I have been taken out like that on some sticky boxes, although to pull a superman you would probably need a lot of speed.


Here's the weirdest part... I wasn't going fast. Seriously. I remember when I was riding the factory wax on my EVO-R, I actually did stick to the box... I slowed down on the same one. But I was riding my Goliath this time. I'd pay good money to see a video of my fall. I'd bet a snow gnome tripped me


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

Maybe the box collected some wax or something? I bet there's lots of folks who don't scrape it off well enough after they've waxed their board, or whomever the tech was that did it at the shop. Other than that.. snow gnome sounds like a safe bet


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Hit a loose screw?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

I went for a backside board slide on this box today fell backwards and slid for quite a while on the box. While it was sticky on my snowboard, my jacket not so much. I can't say what happened to you has ever happened to me, but better luck next time, I'm with the screw or burr idea?


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

lawn gnome, thats what my friends and i blame it on every time something like that happens haha


----------

